# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  البكاء يطيل عمر الفتيات

## بحور الامل

السلامـ عليكمـ



البكاء يطيل عمر الفتيات 

يقول العلماء: "اذا احسست برغبة في البكاء فلا تحبس دموعك، 
فان كثيرا من الآلام والاحزان والغضب تسيل مع هذه الدموع" 

كما ان العلم يقول ان دموع المرأة اسرع من دموع الرجل.

فهي تتعلم البكاء قبل الرجل فتربية البنات تحتاج الى قدر كبير من الحزم قد لا يحتاج اليه الصبي،
لهذا فهي تبكي لانها تعاقب اكثر مما يعاقب شقيقها. 

وبعض علماء النفس يعتبرون بكاء الكبار عودة الى الطفولة.. 
انهم يبكون لانهم بحاجة الى عطف من حولهم ويبكون لانهم لا يجدون وسيلة للتنفيس عن الضغط النفسي الا الدموع، ويبكون حزنا وقهرا وفرحا ايضا. 

وبكاء المرأة الذى يراه البعض أكثر من اللازم لا يرجع فقط الى طبيعة المرأة الفسيولوجية او النفسية
وانما يعود ايضا الى اسباب علمية، 

فالمرأة أكثر بكاء من الرجل بسبب هرمون يدعى "البرولاكتين" وهذا الهرمون يفرزه الجسم كرد فعل للتوتر والأحزان ولمشاعر الاكتئاب التي تنتاب المرأة وهو يرتبط بالبكاء، وعندما ترتفع نسبته في الجسم كثيرا ما يسبب البكاء لأتفه الأسباب. 

والبكاء بالنسبة للرجل والمرأة أسلم طريقة لتحسين الحالة الصحية وليس دليلا على الضعف أو عدم النضج، 
وهو أسلوب طبيعي لإزالة المواد الضارة من الجسم التي يفرزها عندما يكون الإنسان تعسا أو قلقا او في حالة نفسية سيئة، 

والدموع تساعد على التخلص منها. ويقوم المخ بفرز مواد كيميائية للدموع مسكنة للألم. 

والبكاء أيضا يزيد من عدد ضربات القلب، ويعتبر تمرينا مفيدا للحجاب الحاجز وعضلات الصدر والكتفين، 

وبعد الانتهاء من البكاء تعود سرعة ضربات القلب إلى معدلها الطبيعي وتسترخي العضلات مرة آخرى وتحدث حالة شعور بالراحة، فتكون نظرة الشخص إلى المشاكل التي تؤرقه وتقلقه أكثر وضوحا، 

بعكس كبت البكاء والدموع الذي يؤدي إلى الإحساس بالضغط والتوتر المؤدي إلى الإصابة ببعض الأمراض مثل الصداع والقرحة. 

وفى المجتمعات الشرقية ربما يعتبر بكاء الرجل شيئا مشينا او دليلا على الضعف، 

الا ان الحقيقة ان للرجل الحق فى ان يبكي، فكبت الدموع ربما يعرض الإنسان رجلا كان او إمرأة للخطر فقد يصيب بأزمات القلب واضطرابات المعدة والصداع وآلام المفاصل. 

ويرى العلماء من ذلك ان عمر المرأة اطول من عمر الرجل لأنها لا تتردد فى ترك العنان لدموعها ولا ترى فى ذلك حرجا، وبالتالي يسهم ذلك فى راحتها النفسية والجسدية، 

اما الرجل - فى المجتمعات الشرقية بالذات- فمع تعرضه للضغوط وفي الوقت نفسه تحفظه بشأن البكاء وبعملية حسابية بسيطة وجد العلماء ان المرأة نظريا تكون اطول عمرا، 

ولذلك يحذر العلماء الرجال بقولهم: 
"لا تدع المرأة تفوز عليك بالعمر الطويل".

تحياتي

بحور الامل

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*سبحااااان الله*
*((وجعلنا لكل شي سببا))*

*يسلموووو بحور الامــــــــــــل على المعلومااااات القيمه*
*الله يعطيك العااااافيه .. لاعدمنا تواجــــــــــدك*

*تحيااااااتي*
*ايمي*

----------


## بيسان

تسلمي ختيوو على الطرح الرائع

----------


## بحور الامل

مشكووووورين على مروركم الطيب
ولاتحرمونا من ردودكم الرائعة
تحياتي لكم
بحور الامل

----------


## نور علي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته** 

**بوركتِ خيتو* *بحور الامل**على نقل المعلومات الرائعه**الله يعطيك الف عافية**تحياتي لك**اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

مشكوره اختي ع الطرح الرائع
يعطيكِ ربي العافيه
بانتظار جديدكِ
تحياتي..
بنوتة توتة

----------


## زهرة الندى

*تسلمين خيتو على الطرح*

*معلومة غريبة*


*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## بسمة انتظار

مشكورة خيه على الموضوع الجميل 
الرائع 
تحياتي

----------


## براءة روح

يسلمووو ع الطرح الرائع 

الله يعطيك الف عافيه 

براءة روح

----------


## جروح الروح

مشكوووووووووووورة خيتو
الموضوع كتيييييير حلو
يسلموووووووو

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*تسلمي خيه* 
** بحور** 
*ع الموضوع الرائع* 
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه* 

*مع تحياتي* 
*الولاء الفاطمي*

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

سبحان الله
الله ما يخلق شي عبث
الله يعطيج الف عافيه

----------


## سمراء

مشكورة خية بحور الامل على الطرح الجميل
وبالفعل هي المعلومات مفيد والظاهر انه عندي من هذا الهرمون كمية كبيرة
لان على اصغر الشياء اصيح واظن انها اشياء مؤثرة حتى لو كان تمثيل
على العموم مشكووووووووووورة على الموضوع
ودوووووووووومــ بأنتظار جديدج يالغلا
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## حور الجنان

تسلم يمناك اختى على الطرح الرائع والله يوفقش يااارب

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

شكرا خيووو على الطرح الجميل

الله يعطيج العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

تسلمي خيتو على الطرح ..

بنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## الفاقدات

*البكاء يطيل عمر الفتيات


*
 
*يقول العلماء: "اذا احسست برغبة في البكاء فلا تحبس دموعك، فان كثيرا من الآلام والاحزان والغضب تسيل مع هذه الدموع"، كما ان العلم يقول ان دموع المرأة اسرع من دموع الرجل. فهي تتعلم البكاء قبل الرجل فتربية البنات تحتاج الى قدر كبير من الحزم قد لا يحتاج اليه الصبي، لهذا فهي تبكي لانها تعاقب اكثر مما يعاقب شقيقها. 

وبعض علماء النفس يعتبرون بكاء الكبار عودة الى الطفولة.. انهم يبكون لانهم بحاجة الى عطف من حولهم ويبكون لانهم لا يجدون وسيلة للتنفيس عن الضغط النفسي الا الدموع، ويبكون حزنا وقهرا وفرحا ايضا. 

وبكاء المرأة الذى يراه البعض أكثر من اللازم لا يرجع فقط الى طبيعة المرأة الفسيولوجية او النفسية وانما يعود ايضا الى اسباب علمية، فالمرأة أكثر بكاء من الرجل بسبب هرمون يدعى "البرولاكتين" الذي ينظم إفراز اللبن وينشط نمو أنسجة الثدي، وهذا الهرمون يفرزه الجسم كرد فعل للتوتر والأحزان ولمشاعر الاكتئاب التي تنتاب المرأة وهو يرتبط بالبكاء، وعندما ترتفع نسبته في الجسم كثيرا ما يسبب انقطاع الدورة الشهرية ويسبب البكاء لأتفه الأسباب. 

والبكاء بالنسبة للرجل والمرأة أسلم طريقة لتحسين الحالة الصحية وليس دليلا على الضعف أو عدم النضج، وهو أسلوب طبيعي لإزالة المواد الضارة من الجسم التي يفرزها عندما يكون الإنسان تعسا أو قلقا او في حالة نفسية سيئة، والدموع تساعد على التخلص منها. ويقوم المخ بفرز مواد كيميائية للدموع مسكنة للألم. 

والبكاء أيضا يزيد من عدد ضربات القلب، ويعتبر تمرينا مفيدا للحجاب الحاجز وعضلات الصدر والكتفين، وبعد الانتهاء من البكاء تعود سرعة ضربات القلب إلى معدلها الطبيعي وتسترخي العضلات مرة آخرى وتحدث حالة شعور بالراحة، فتكون نظرة الشخص إلى المشاكل التي تؤرقه وتقلقه أكثر وضوحا، بعكس كبت البكاء والدموع الذي يؤدي إلى الإحساس بالضغط والتوتر المؤدي إلى الإصابة ببعض الأمراض مثل الصداع والقرحة. 

وفى المجتمعات الشرقية ربما يعتبر بكاء الرجل شيئا مشينا او دليلا على الضعف، الا ان الحقيقة ان للرجل الحق فى ان يبكي، فكبت الدموع ربما يعرض الإنسان رجلا كان او إمرأة للخطر فقد يصيب بأزمات القلب واضطرابات المعدة والصداع وآلام المفاصل. 

ويرى العلماء من ذلك ان عمر المرأة اطول من عمر الرجل لأنها لا تتردد فى ترك العنان لدموعها ولا ترى فى ذلك حرجا، وبالتالي يسهم ذلك فى راحتها النفسية والجسدية، اما الرجل - فى المجتمعات الشرقية بالذات- فمع تعرضه للضغوط وفي الوقت نفسه تحفظه بشأن البكاء وبعملية حسابية بسيطة وجد العلماء ان المرأة نظريا تكون اطول عمرا، ولذلك يحذر العلماء الرجال بقولهم:* 
* "لا تدع المرأة تفوز عليك بالعمر الطويل0*

----------


## حبي لال الرسول

مشكورة - مشكور عالموضوع الحلو اختيار جيد 
بالفعل فالنساء يمتازون بكثرت البكاء وفي اغلب الاحيان يكون على اتفه الاسباب 
واحيانا اخرى نتيجة للكبت والضغط النفسي

----------


## الفاقدات

مشكورة - مشكور حبي لال الرسول على المرور

----------


## LUCKY

شكراً الفاقدات على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## سمراء

يسلمو الفاقدات على الطرح الجميل
واحنا ماشاء الله علينا ما نقصر في البكاء
لاعدمنا من جديدك المتميز
دمت بحفظ الرحمن
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*الدموع و الفتاة قصه طويله*

*فالفتاة حساسه بطبعها رقيقه*

*شكراً على المعلومات*



*دمتــــــ بود*

----------


## هنااا

الدموع فعلا راحة للنفس
بشكل غريب يمكن بتمسح وياااها
الغضب والثورة وتحل محلها الهدووء
تحياتى لك

----------


## الفاقدات

مشكورين اخواني اخواتي على المرور

----------


## نوري

البكاء واللة انا احس ان البكاء فية راحة نفسية 
وتطهير للقلب 
يسلموووو للموضوع

----------


## وعود

مشكور الفاقدات على المعلومة الجميلة 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موضوع جدا جميل واني يتيمة وصار ليي موقف ذكرته قبل فترة في المنتدى العام أثر فيي واجد وخلا ادموعي مو راضية تنشف

----------


## Princess

معلومات جدا حلوة
الله يعطينا طولة العمر واياكم بدون دموع ولا بكاء...   :bigsmile: 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## طيبه الروح

اجمل بكاء البكاء على الامام الحسين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

يسلمووو خيتووه على الموضوع

والله يعطيكي العافيه وتحياتي 

اليك طيبه الروح

----------


## واحد فاضي

تسلم أخي الفاقدات على الطرح الرائع 

لا عدمناك 

سلام

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تم ذمج الموضوعين 

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## كبرياء

تسلمي خيتو على الطرح
ودمتم

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكورة بحور الأمل دائما متميزة موضوع رائع وله معنى كبير 
تحياتي القلبية لكِ ....................
اختك الأمــــــــــ البعيد ــــــــــل

----------


## العجمية

وحدة مثلي اذا كلة اتصيح لي متى بتعيش انا ما اصيح يعني ابسرعة بس بقول لكم على شنو اصيح بس لا تضحكون علي
اذا انا وايد تعبانة و امي اتقومني من النوم اصيح و اقول ابي انام و امي اتخليني انام ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------

